# Credit card bills during Corona



## Freddie (17 Mar 2020)

Does anyone know if anything has been said about pausing peoples credit card bill payments for this month/next month.

I have a big one due as I just paid for familys health insurance. Have always paid in full since I've had the card (20 years +).

Not a question of not paying, just to be given a longer time period to pay, without interest or penalties.


----------



## odyssey06 (17 Mar 2020)

I haven't hard of any initiative on that front yet.


----------

